# My tank



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, this is my current tank. Had this one running about 2 years. Went through a few minor landscape changes because some plants got too big.
The current version has mostly crypts (forgot which ones already), weeping moss, anubias petite, dwarf hairgrass (japan variety).
Sorry about the glare on the left.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

nice! man, i want those hairgrass...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very peaceful tank. I could lay on the grass and watch the clouds!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

obake, nice tank! db8 if you still want some HG when mine is fully grown in I'll be taking out a strip to rescape again should be done beginning of Sept.... hopefully.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

oh wow, thanks!


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

a lovely serene setup. i was looking for some nice contrasting fish in the pic but didnt see any. which ones do you have if any? of the top i can visualize a tight school of 50-60 neon tetras just making the perfect composition in your landscape.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

What are the specs on your tank? Size, Lighting etc.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you for the comments.

No fish, only shrimp. That's one of the main reasons the tank was going so long. Every time I disturb the tank, I lose some shrimp.

The tank is a 20g long.
ADA amazonia.
Lights are about 2wpg for 10hrs and 3wpg for 8hrs.
CO2 is 2 bubbles a second.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 5, 2008)

I really like this tank! I'm jealous of your carpeting skills. At first, I thought it was a 55 gal! I think you've done a great job scaling your hardscape to fit the size of this aquarium perfectly. Question, has the DHG been planted in this tank for the full 2years? I've heard that it can be a real PITA to maintain a healthy carpet of this plant.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

The DHG has been in there about a year. It's the Japan variety.
I tried HC at first but it wasn't looking how I wanted it.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That tank has incredible scale! I was guessing that it was at least 75 gallons.


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

I am in love, Great tank!!!!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Would you happen to have any extra of that hairgrass?


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

ditto. i'm drooling on the japan variety hg. would be perfect for my planned setup for my 20G. but i guess it wouldn't be rare if everyone had it.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can spare some depending on how much you want.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe one pot worth?


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

do u still have to trim it from time to time?


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

I should have a couple pots. Have to remove some unwanted crypt shoots so some of the grass has to come out.
No, I never trim it.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

yay! i'd like a pot worth also, after felf808 of course.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll let you guys know when I remove them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's amazing that you don't have to ever trim the lawn. What a great grass! You should remove some plugs of it and spread it around a little bit so that it makes it into the hobby in the US. If you give it to collectors then you know it won't be lost.

I love it when new varieties come to the U.S.!  We were talking about that in another thread about how we have to wait decades for plants that are available in other countries.


----------

